# ExoScience injects anyone run this flavor?



## grind4it (Sep 7, 2012)

Any of you guys run *ExoScience*; if so was it good gear?
It looks like they have Proviron and I lost my last source for Proviron. 

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.......PMs are also welcome if you prefer.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*

I am currently a week into their NPP!. Things are just starting to happen, I will be sure to repost in here about whats going on.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*

I'm using their Test E right now and its good gear.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*

Crazy how fast they exploded. Seeing good reviews everywhere.


----------



## thades (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*

Just ordered some of their Tren Ace so i can give an update on that in a few weeks. Only heard good things about them so far, service is polite and prompt.


----------



## pumped2012 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*



thades said:


> Just ordered some of their Tren Ace so i can give an update on that in a few weeks. Only heard good things about them so far, service is polite and prompt.



Are they Canadian and if not do they ship to Canada?


----------



## Yaya (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*

i am hearing good things thus far


----------



## JOMO (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*

Sad thing is I was given this from someone else and have really no clue on whom to get in contact with. Good reviews on their test, so i agreed to give their npp a shot.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*

I like Exoscience its a great lab. I won't be using anything else. I hope they come out with TNE or Primobolan soon because I plan on using some.


----------



## Rosco FleX (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*

Going to be using them for my next cycle.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*



JOMO said:


> Sad thing is I was given this from someone else and have really no clue on whom to get in contact with. Good reviews on their test, so i agreed to give their npp a shot.



They got a rep over at ology


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*

Solid lab...first rate gear.  once they expand their lines a bit will be a force


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 21, 2012)

Actually just saw a post on TID that they have gone scammer. I'll wait til I hear more as the guys post almost just sounds like a disgruntled customer BUT it also might be valid. The post has been up since 2:15 and no mod has commented or deleted so who knows.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: ExoScience anyone run this flavor?*



mlupi319 said:


> They got a rep over at ology



Hahaha that says all I need to hear....let's look at the source history that comes from ology...hmmmm I can see where this is going


----------



## thades (Sep 22, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Actually just saw a post on TID that they have gone scammer. I'll wait til I hear more as the guys post almost just sounds like a disgruntled customer BUT it also might be valid. The post has been up since 2:15 and no mod has commented or deleted so who



I've placed three order with them in the past month and not had a single problem yet.  Received all my orders within 5 days and the customer service was first class.  No complaints, will order again.  

On day ten of their tren ace, shit is startin to get rollin!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 22, 2012)

Any of you using a source that suddenly has popped up over night are asking for trouble.... 


Ever hear the phrase "trust your source" ???????  That means something. I'd avoid this one. Nobody who actually knows anything, knows who the hell these guys are.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 22, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Any of you using a source that suddenly has popped up over night are asking for trouble....
> 
> 
> Ever hear the phrase "trust your source" ???????  That means something. I'd avoid this one. Nobody who actually knows anything, knows who the hell these guys are.



The board's are notorious for this type of activity. One guy gets something and says it's good....another guy reads it and starts saying he heard good things....then other guys read that and start saying they heard good things...next thing you know you have a ton of guys saying good things about some lab that is hardly moving product. It's retarded really  let's take pinn for example...look how many said they were awesome....they blew up....then look what happened. I don't understand how a new source can gain so much trust in such little time. Just because you got some gear from a place doesn't mean they are the best thing since porn....a lab needs to prove themselves...not just get respect by hooking guys up a few times....how do they handle issues? Thats what I want to know. I'm not speaking of just exo here...this advice goes for all labs. The vets in this game know better...you won't catch them jumping ship from a good source, trusted source, to try and build trust with a newbie source. That's because we all know what usually happens. It takes along time  to find a real good source and build a relationship with them...before I was with cvl (obviously) I was with my second source for 2 years...the source before that..which was naps...was my first source...we all know what happened to them....trust fellas..it's priceless


----------



## Hardpr (Sep 22, 2012)

i wouldnt doubt it cracker jack was trying to push this around. i mean zeek


----------



## vaper86 (Sep 24, 2012)

Must say its fairly refreshing hearing what PoB had to say. Helps put things into perspective that are clearly fueling a lot of ordeals.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 24, 2012)

That post on TID is garbage, they didn't give out free samples I asked for a front because they were newer and they wouldn't even give me that. I paid for my gear and its smooth painless and accurately dosed no joke.


----------



## username1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> The board's are notorious for this type of activity. One guy gets something and says it's good....another guy reads it and starts saying he heard good things....then other guys read that and start saying they heard good things...next thing you know you have a ton of guys saying good things about some lab that is hardly moving product.



well it's highly suspicious that exo is just creating a bunch of fake accounts on ology trying to rep their product by so-called buyers trying to say it's so great. somebody pointed this out in a thread of theirs that all the people saying how great they are all have accounts created in september. i noticed this as well, and then when I was in that thread I saw two of their accounts post the same message twice, back to back. I took a screenshot and posted in the thread but, of course the mods there deleted all my posts and the screenshot etc. and I got a warning sent to my PM from StoneCold telling me that, "I need to chill on exo". 

The other thing that I had brought up was that I check ology pretty often and I had not heard of exo until maybe earlier this month, just like it was stated here they just popped up overnight. Well, some of these new accounts created in September with less than 50 posts are claiming they are placing their order for their 2nd cycle. How the hell can any of them already be on their second cycle if exo just popped up not even a month ago? I'm not trying to insinuate anything but, it does seem odd and suspicious to me.

Here was the screenshot I had posted that got deleted along with all my comments:




When I posted that screenshot, I got accused by squadleader by being the one that created those accounts, and that I must be their "competition" and not only that, one of those accounts replied with some bullshit response like, "he was at his friends house and accidently logged in with the wrong account"....riiiiighttttt....


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice work username. That's what boards like that do. They'll use their shills to post great reviews. Its a classic bullshit move to get good peoples cash. Maybe their shit is top notch? Who knows....but shady shit like that should make one pause and consider their business ethics.
More likely than not this lab has gone by other names in the past and has resurfaced again. And I am insinuating something.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 25, 2012)

I would be learly,just saying...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 25, 2012)

This board Is lucky that we have our own connects that are only here for us....not ology....not pm....not Olm....just si.

No worries


----------



## DF (Sep 25, 2012)

username1 said:


> well it's highly suspicious that exo is just creating a bunch of fake accounts on ology trying to rep their product by so-called buyers trying to say it's so great. somebody pointed this out in a thread of theirs that all the people saying how great they are all have accounts created in september. i noticed this as well, and then when I was in that thread I saw two of their accounts post the same message twice, back to back. I took a screenshot and posted in the thread but, of course the mods there deleted all my posts and the screenshot etc. and I got a warning sent to my PM from StoneCold telling me that, "I need to chill on exo".
> 
> The other thing that I had brought up was that I check ology pretty often and I had not heard of exo until maybe earlier this month, just like it was stated here they just popped up overnight. Well, some of these new accounts created in September with less than 50 posts are claiming they are placing their order for their 2nd cycle. How the hell can any of them already be on their second cycle if exo just popped up not even a month ago? I'm not trying to insinuate anything but, it does seem odd and suspicious to me.
> 
> ...



Very nice User!


----------



## JOMO (Sep 25, 2012)

Good catch user! Shady shit


----------



## thades (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree that is shady, but i have only had good experiences with Exo so far.  Worth giving them a try IMHO


----------



## JOMO (Sep 25, 2012)

thades said:


> I agree that is shady, but i have only had good experiences with Exo so far.  Worth giving them a try IMHO



I just ran their npp, only good things to say. And this is just a selling tactic for them.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 27, 2012)

I got my exo order in. It took 8 days to receve. The guy I was dealing with, via email said that it was late because they couldn't fill the order completely and it would arrive in two packs in two seperate shipments, he also gave me a tracking number for pack 1 and said they would send me some "free gear" for my trouble. I tracked the pack and it wàs schedualed to delever the next day.

When I picked up the pack it was the entire order......so I'm not sure if he had his head up his ass or if he was lying. I never got a second pack; or the free stuff for that matter. I ordered clomid and Proviron. I'm finishing a blast now and will blast again after my TRT apointment. I will be running thier Provi on the next blast.

I saw somebody posted something about them not giving away free stuff to the mods. You are wrong. I have some of thier test P that Zeek sent with a shipment before he went scammer/crack head. I asked Zeek about them and he told me that exo sent free shit to the mods on Ology for them to run or give out so they could start getting some positive feedback.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 27, 2012)

Labs on ology don't give free shit to anybody besides mods. That way mods will delete posts, ban ppl, ect, that post bad reviews on them. It's common practice on that board. "Hey we'll give you this and this if you do this and this." Pretty much they just become the labs/sponsors bitches. I have no fucking clue why you guys order from any sponsor or lab thats on ology. You guys have awesome resources here that have great gear and better prices then you can find almost anywhere. Fuck ology and thier sponsors and labs. Support this board and the sponsors and labs here if this is home.


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice...I can definitely say I feel like Ive found a new and better home...


----------



## grind4it (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, I went by my box at lunch and guess what? I had a pack from Exo. So, now if feel like a dick. They sent me a box of free shit...damn near a cycles worth 

So, they in fact came trough and did what they said they would do. I have nothing negative to say about exo. I will say they did exceed my expectations with the free gear.


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 27, 2012)

I also used exo for proviron (my only source as well) and it was a solid experience.  had it in five days, well packaged and good dealings.


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 29, 2012)

anyone whose run exo care to share their progress? gainz?


----------



## Jada (Sep 29, 2012)

Stoli welcome to SI  how about a intro about ur self for a sec post
We have a thread for intro.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 30, 2012)

StoliFTW said:


> anyone whose run exo care to share their progress? gainz?



I'm on the gear right now and its completely legit my order came in less than a week.


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 30, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> I'm on the gear right now and its completely legit my order came in less than a week.



what r u running?


----------

